# Pics and"latest news!"



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Naturally I have some new pictures. The babies are growing up fast. Unfortunately one of them, the little one I called Sylvie, passed away after showing signs of not feeling well the night before she passed. She was never as active as the other babies, but ate well and seemed healthy otherwise. She never had as much energy as the others but that was the only difference as far as I could see. Maybe she had a heart problem or something, I am thinking. She is in a better place now.  

The other birds are all fine. . .Azzy is growing in leaps and bounds and I'm almost sure "she" is a "he". The crazy thing is. . .he is cooing already! I counted back and at the most, he is five weeks old. He still peeps sometimes, but is cooing to the babies and to Buddy and Bernadette. He is even going in circles and "Darth Vadering" at them. I didn't know they could get their "big boy" voice so young. But then again, he was the one feeding the babies when he was still being hand fed himself! So he is a master of surprises. I even moved Santa Cruz Jr. back out into the tent as Azzy was badgering him a bit and he was rather fed up. I got to thinking, I should have named him "Angelica" after the big sister in the Rugrats cartoon. He is definitely at that older sibling stage, and reminds me so much of Angelica calling them "dumb babies!" But he still loves to hang around with them and snuggle. He has his own top shelf in their cage and usually sleeps up there. Then in the morning he will jump down and practice his cooing and twirling while the babies (mainly Spike) try to get him to feed them.  The three youngest are eating on their own, and have been for several days now. Spike still begs for food whenever he sees me and is a lot like his big buddy Azzy. He has quite the loud personality!

Toto is also somewhat of a mystery to me. He is the little half-Sat. His development seems somewhat slowed. He is healthy looking and acting; his feathers aren't completely grown in so it gives him a "shabby" look, but he runs around with the others and does what they do. He is almost four weeks old and still quite small. The younger babies are a little bit bigger than him now. He started eating seeds after Azzy did, but doesn't eat as much as the younger babies (they STUFF themselves, believe it!). Of course Azzy was quite a scraggly baby at his age so hopefully he will outgrow it soon. I am still hand-feeding him a little bit to help keep his weight on. He feels sturdy and as I said, can keep up with the rest, he just is small. When I had guinea pigs, occasionally a runt would be born, called a "peanut". Toto is a little peanut. 

Toto also has pink eyes (but not white feathers) but his eyesight seems fine; he can see me and notices when I have food ready or when I put seeds down. I'm hoping he is just a runty little guy and maybe just needs an extra hand. He eats well and plays well and is really quite the cutie. I've never had or seen a pigeon with pink eyes before. 

I also took some pictures and videos of the dogs at the park when it was flooded this weekend, they had such a good time. Their favorite time there is when no one's around and they can run everywhere rather than be confined to the dog park area. Finn as always had the best time.

I had a nice visit from a girl whose pigeon I took in a few months ago. She found Pidge a few years ago on her porch with a droopy wing and took her in. When she moved last year, Pidge was staying with her sister and dad. I saw them post an ad on CL about looking for a friend for their pigeon and told them about my guys. They brought Pidge up and she has done very well here, she really enjoys it. Hannah (her adopted mom) was able to come from San Jose on Sunday to see her and see my house for the first time. Pidge recognized her and preened a lot. Mrs. Bird also got in quite a bit of flirting. . . "Oh good! A visitor for ME!" It is always nice to have someone come and see how happy their pigeon is. Especially when Pidge came from a little cage to the big ol' tent, where she has plenty of buddies. 

Well I think that's about it. . .hope you all are well. The sun came out today and I and the pigeons are thrilled about it. Forecast is sun for about a week! This is very exciting news. I'm so sick of the rain and gray skies, I can't tell you. Dry sun is great!  Here are the pics. . .enjoy.  

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/January92007


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I think this got lost in the shuffle of new posts since I posted late last night......so I'm bumping it! 

PS) well I see there are a lot of views......maybe I wrote too much for people to read!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, to start with I NEVER GET TIRED OF SEEING YOUR PICTURES AND VIDEOS. I thought it was so cute in one of the videos when one of the babies heard your voice and came running. There is another shot where a little head is peeping around the cloth hanging in the background. I kept waiting for the bath bowl to turn over...... 

Thoroughly enjoyed the pictures of the dogs having a great time in the water. I was amazed how Leonard sailed right in and seemed to enjoy it the most. And, Finn galloping around was hilarious. He looked like he felt so good he would burst with joy.

Loved them............


----------



## evermorebg (Jan 12, 2008)

i really enjoyed the videos! my guys have never had a bath until i got them and they are still scared of it. we just keep offering it to yhem hoping thry will figure it out. your videos made me smile and thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

As usual, MJ .. I loved the update on all your guys and really enjoyed the videos and photos!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the entertainment! It's so nice watching big water dogs have a wonderful wet time, especially when I don't have to do the clean up. 

The baby brigade is doing quite well with their growing up lessons. They are so attentive to what the other birds are doing. No wonder they learn quickly!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

You have some adorable birds and dogs. 

And I dont mean some as to single them out but they are all equally as gorgeous.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks all.  Yes Maggie, that one running to me all the time is the little monster Spike. He is such a beggar, it's ridiculous. Always peeping after me and wanting to be fed, though he's so stuffed with seeds he couldn't eat any Kaytee if I did offer it to him, the little stinker. He is Mr. Personality. And it is really nice to see Leonard jumping right in and having so much fun. He has had a bad leg for a year or so now and they told us it was torn, and wouldn't heal, etc. but it is SO much better now and he only limps once in awhile. We of course have meds for him for his bad days. He had such a great time, and Finn definitely was bursting with joy.

Brandi, keep offering that bath! You might start out with a simple shallow pie dish. Try flicking a little water at them to see if they'll lift a wing. Some pigeons like to be misted with a spray bottle and will "bathe" that way. 

Thanks Terry. . .and Terri B., I know what you mean about the mess! My car will never be the same lol. The babies really do watch the older birds and it's "monkey see, monkey do". Some are quicker than others but they're all learning. And thank you Michael, I will pass on your compliments.


----------

